# Type UF- B installation Questions..



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

cdub347 said:


> I ran two exterior weatherproof plugs to supply power for a deck .. But anyways . I used type UF-B wire And each outlet bell box is approx 3 feet above the deck on the exterior of the house I came out of each bell box with approx 5 feet if 3/4 inch PVC to bring the wires through the deck . My question is ... Is it okay to run the UF wire without any conduit under the deck .. ? Does anyone have any 2014 code references that could help me out ? I'm having trouble finding it in my code book. Any info would be appreciated ... Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com



UF must be run protected from physical damage, so ''under a deck'' can mean a whole rainbow of different situations. The call on what requires protection from physical damage utimately resides with the electrical inspector's decision.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

cdub347 said:


> I ran two exterior weatherproof plugs to supply power for a deck .. But anyways . I used type UF-B wire And each outlet bell box is approx 3 feet above the deck on the exterior of the house I came out of each bell box with approx 5 feet if 3/4 inch PVC to bring the wires through the deck . My question is ... Is it okay to run the UF wire without any conduit under the deck .. ? Does anyone have any 2014 code references that could help me out ? I'm having trouble finding it in my code book. Any info would be appreciated ... Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com



II. Installation
340.10 Uses Permitted. Type UF cable shall be permitted as follows:
(1) 
For use underground, including direct burial in the earth. For underground requirements, see 300.5.
(2) 
As single-conductor cables. Where installed as single-conductor cables, all conductors of the feeder grounded conductor or branch circuit, including the grounded conductor and equipment grounding conductor, if any, shall be installed in accordance with 300.3.
(3) 
For wiring in wet, dry, or corrosive locations under the recognized wiring methods of this Code.
(4) 
Installed as nonmetallic-sheathed cable. Where so installed, the installation and conductor requirements shall comply with Parts II and III of Article 334 and shall be of the multiconductor type.
(5) 
For solar photovoltaic systems in accordance with 690.31.
(6) 
As single-conductor cables as the nonheating leads for heating cables as provided in 424.43.
(7) 
Supported by cable trays. Type UF cable supported by cable trays shall be of the multiconductor type.
Informational Note:  See 310.15(A)(3) for temperature limitation of conductors.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

340.12 Uses Not Permitted. Type UF cable shall not be used as follows:
(1) 
As service-entrance cable
(2) 
In commercial garages
(3) 
In theaters and similar locations
(4) 
In motion picture studios
(5) 
In storage battery rooms
(6) 
In hoistways or on elevators or escalators
(7) 
In hazardous (classified) locations, except as specifically permitted by other articles in this Code
(8) 
Embedded in poured cement, concrete, or aggregate, except where embedded in plaster as nonheating leads where permitted in 424.43
(9) 
Where exposed to direct rays of the sun, unless identified as sunlight resistant
(10) 
Where subject to physical damage
(11) 
As overhead cable, except where installed as messenger-supported wiring in accordance with Part II of Article 396


----------

